# I could use some help on fixing/correcting a problem!



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hey Guys*
I’d like some help on fixing/correcting a problem I've got. I got around to changing the registration on my Classic from FL to TX, which means I've got to change the registration numbers. 
So….my problem is how to remove/reduce the shadow that was left by the old numbers.
The previous owner had used a product that was supposed to repair/reduce the UV fading/damage that the Gel coat had suffered from exposure over the years which worked for a week or two, then went back to looking as faded as before.
Any tips/tricks would be appreciated.
Below is a photo of the severe shadow left by the old numbers. As y'all can see, after the light colored numbers are removed, there's a strong shadow left on/in the Gel coat.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

so much fun....try buffing out out the hull and then see how bad it is---the problem is the hull is not faded out underneath the old #'s ---obviously u can not fade out the hull behind the numbers---buy block numbers that are on the white reflective backround like in HD and put the whole thing on

if ur OCD---buff the hull take to a paint shop that has the "gun" and get the formula to match some paint and brush/spray over the spot$$$$$$$$$$$

I feel for you!
k


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like some serious fading  i see a paint job in your future


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Guys
Here’s an update on the post I made named “Anybody got an idea on how to correct this?”
I bit the bullet and decided to try rubbing compound to remove the shadow left by the old FL numbers. Besides, the whole boat was pretty well oxidized and I hoped that I could bring the Gel Coat back to life. Anyway, after compounding out the numbers I was pleasantly surprised to see that most of the shadow was gone. I compounded out the number area three times before most all of the shadow was gone. Then I compounded out the rest of the hull to bring back some life to the oxidized Gel Coat. Viola! The boat came out looking almost as good as it did when it was new.

*Before*










*After*


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW!! i am suprised it came out as good as it did  looks great, congrats


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

That turned out great!!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Seriously, I would have never expected that drastic of an improvement! What brand did you use? Is it the Penetrol in the pic?


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hey Guys*
Thanks for the kind words about the results. It sure surprised me. I would have never thought the Gel Coat would have come back that glossy. 
We finally got a break in the weather so I was able to get  some wax on the boat. Man, it really looks good now.
*FSU*
The rubbing compound I used was _Turtle Wax Premium_. Yes that's the Penetrol in the photo. The cleaner/wax I use was _Collinite's #920 Fiberglass Boat Cleaner_ then _Collinite's #925 Fiberglass Boat Wax_. The shine is amazing!
All things considered, I'm very happy with the way the detailing came out. IMO, the exterior of the hull looks as good or better than it did when new.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It turned out great!


----------

